# Les faux G4 fonctionnent mieux que les vrais...



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mai 2000)

Attristé d'avoir acheté pour mon chez moi, en novembre99,  un G4 350 (OS 8.6) avec carte mère de G3 une semaine avant la sortie des vrais, je constate au  boulot que les graphites à 450 Mhz et 0S 9 plantent avec X-Press, ATM, Iomega, Wacom, etc. Ah que je suis zeureux!


----------

